# WWE 2k16 kommt für den PC (mit allen DLC Inhalten)



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2016)

*WWE 2k16 kommt für den PC (mit allen DLC Inhalten)*

Eine gute Nachricht für alle Wrestlingfreunde. Das Spiel WWE 2k16 findet auch den Weg auf den PC und soll am 11.März erscheinen:



> *WWE 2K16 erscheint im März für PC inkl. sämtlichen Download-Inhalten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf Steam ist es bereits vorbestellbar für einen Preis von 41,39€


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2016)

Auf Deutsch (von der Steamseite):

*Wichtigste Features:* 


*Riesiger Roster: *Mit mehr als 120 einzigartigen  spielbaren Charakteren wie Cover-Superstar Stone Cold Steve Austin sowie  Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, Bad News Barrett, Paige und  Finn Bálor bietet WWE 2K16 den bisher größten Roster in der Geschichte  der WWE-Videospiele.
*2K Showcase:*Der beliebte storybasierte  Modus der Reihe kehrt in WWE 2K16 zurück und ermöglicht es Spielern,  legendäre Matches und Momente der WWE-Geschichte neu zu erleben. Dabei  erfüllen sie Ziele, um legendäre Charaktere, Einzugs- und  Ring-Ausrüstung, Match-Typen und Objekte freizuschalten.
*WWE-Universum:* WWE 2K16 hat Szenarien,  Rivalen und die Match-Auswahl grundlegend überarbeitet und verbessert.  Zudem können Superstars zum ersten Mal mehreren Shows zugewiesen werden,  was für ein noch vielfältigeres Spielerlebnis sorgt.
*Alle Inhalte zum Herunterladen inklusive:* WWE 2K16 für PC enthält alle Inhalte zum Herunterladen. Nutze die folgenden Bonus-Inhalte:
*Arnold Schwarzenegger als Terminator:*  Spiele als zwei spielbare Versionen von Arnold Schwarzenegger als  Terminator: T-800 aus Terminator und T-800 aus Terminator 2: Tag der  Abrechnung.
*Mein Spieler-KickStart:* Spieler haben  sofort die Möglichkeit, die Werte und Eigenschaften erstellter  Superstars im Meine KARRIERE-Modus des Spiels zu steigern.
*Beschleuniger:* Spieler erhalten sofort  Zugriff auf alle im Spiel verfügbaren freischaltbaren Inhalte (mit  Ausnahme der Inhalte zum Herunterladen).
*Neue Moves-Pack:* Über 30 neue Moves,  darunter der Corner Enzuigiri (bekannt durch WWE Diva Nikki Bella), der  Avalanche Ram (bekannt durch WWE Diva Paige) und der Sidewinder Suplex  (bekannt durch WWE und NXT Superstar Kevin Owens).
*Legenden-Pack:* Spielbare WWE Legenden: Big Boss Man, Dusty Rhodes, Lita, Mr. Perfect, "Rowdy" Roddy Piper und Trish Stratus.
*2015 Hall of Fame-Showcase:* Spielbare Matches und Superstars:
"Macho Man" Randy Savage vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts
Rikishi vs. The Rock
Alundra Blayze vs. Paige
Larry Zbyszko/Arn Anderson vs. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat/Dustin Rhodes
Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Ric Flair
The Bushwhackers vs. The Natural Disasters
The Outsiders vs. Harlem Heat
 
*Zukunftsstars-Pack:* Spielbare WWE/NXT Superstars:
Samoa Joe, Diego, Fernando, Blake und Murphy


----------

